
Creative destruction – How America’s war on Huawei may boost Chinese technology - elorant
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/09/12/how-americas-war-on-huawei-may-boost-chinese-technology
======
igravious
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24451445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24451445)

